# CIGA Minerals Eyeshadows



## Mixedlachick (May 26, 2009)

This weekend i was at The Grove and I stopped at one of the carts there. They had really pretty and vibrant eyeshadows. I couldnt resist but I bought 7 as deal.  They have a website but its not working. Has anyone else tried these? The lady said if i came back to buy more she would charge me $5 each. Trust me when i say they have gorgeous colors.


----------



## jeanni (May 11, 2011)

I can't find you anywhere.........I went to the grove to buy some makeup and your booth is gone.........How can I purchase makeup from you and where are you located now


----------



## lonestarkate (May 15, 2011)

http://www.cartplanet.com/apps/contact.aspx

  	You can find Ciga products here!!


----------

